# How to COMPLETELY RESCAPE this mess?!



## jaekwong (Jul 9, 2013)

I started this hobby back in August, and have learned so much from this first layout that I created. It's a mess, especially with that sandy pathway. I have shrimps in here and they have completely messed up the sand with the soil substrate and its just looking like it's time for a new layout. I know the photo doesn't look THAT bad... but now its just a mess.

Actually, Im very motivated to rescape this whole thing. BUT with 30 CRS shrimps, 15 exclamation raspboras, 2 endlers, and an Otto. I need to be careful with this.









I don't have a second tank that I could just place them in temporarily and work schedule is a bit hectic... BUT im dying to redo the whole thing to be a complete dutch style aquascape.

My thoughts are to take out the live stock, place in a bucket with a couple of mosses, and move the filter/heater to the bucket.

Then remove plants, rocks, siphon out sand and water, leave the substrate. Fill in wiht more substrate (since sand has been removed). Then start replanting?

Is it ok to re-use old substrate?

THANK YOU


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

yes you can reuse the substrate. Should be good for years.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I just tore down my tank. I bought a second-hand set up to house everyone in because i knew I couldn't do the rebuild in a day (or even two!) Things are busy for me these days and I like to spend time re-arranging the hardscape anyway. I removed my plants first (cut off at the base for most) so that catching the livestock was easier. Didn't get too, too cloudy. The plants that couldn't be cut off at the base, I had to uproot and that made things completely no-viz. I was sweeping the net blind and catching fish randomly. The shrimp were very hard to catch and I had to get everything right out (including most of the murky water) to snatch those guys. Good Luck!!


----------

